# Generator - One Or Two



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey all -

I know there has been some discussion on the size generator that will run the AC plus other appliances. From what I can tell the Honda 3000 or similar would just about do it on our OB21Rs.

Question: It seems that two Honda 2000 would be much easier for me to take in and out of the truck since the weigh much less. Would two of these generators running together provide more power that the 3000 single unit? Sounds like a no brainer, but I'd rather not assume - been wrong before.

I also read somewhere that two gens running in synch do not make much more or as much noise as one. Can anyone confirm?

Happy Trails

STRABO


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes, 2 Honda EU2000i generators (with a parallel kit that supports a 30A outlet) will produce 3200W @ 26A vs. 2800W @ 23A for the EU3000is. According to Carrier, your AC can draw up to 13.5A and 1820W: http://www.airv.carrier.com/details/0,2806...ETI1987,00.html


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Yes, 2 Honda EU2000i generators (with a parallel kit that supports a 30A outlet) will produce 3200W @ 26A vs. 2800W @ 23A for the EU3000is. According to Carrier, your AC can draw up to 13.5A and 1820W: http://www.airv.carrier.com/details/0,2806...ETI1987,00.html


Ditto here

Don


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you. Sounds like the way to go.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Two EU2000s may be lighter than a 3000 watt Honda or Yamaha but the cost of the two generators and the parallel kit will be quite a bit more. Good luck either setup should work for running the AC.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

STRABO,

The two genset option is a pretty nice way to go. The pair is more than powerful enough, as you mentioned they are each easier to handle, and you have the added benefit of only needing to carry one if you are on a trip that will not require the A/C.

Noise wise, two will be no louder than one.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I like my Kipor, more or less the same as the Honda EU3000is at 60% of the price but slightly louder.

Your assessment of the combinations power is correct but the EU3000is is noticeable quieter then the EU2000 alone or paired for the same load


----------



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

Greets, STRABO

I just purchased two Honda 2000i generators, but have not had the chance yet to see if both of them will run "the works". As you may know, Honda sells 2 different parallel setups. One is a "banana plug" cable setup, the other a more expensive, secure and safe twist plug setup that costs around $240. This one evidently produces more amperage. So why do they make the cheaper one, who knows. Point is, you can make one yourself. I read somewhere the banana setup restricts amperage flow. We just put a homemade version together, and you can find instructions at:

www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=848900&uid=558963

You may also enjoy reading further info re the above at:

www.rv.net/forum/Index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/16424397.cfm

I'ts important to note should one of the cables become dislodged from the generator....it will be HOT! and dangerous. I am working on an attachment that will secure the cables to each generator's 120 receptacle to prevent accidental disconnection should somebody (a child for example) pull out or trip over one of the cables. This must be the reason that Honda uses a twist lock plug setup on their $240 accessory option.

I started up both generators the other day, and I thought the total noise level was slightly louder than one generator alone, but not much. Yes they are lightweight, about 47 lbs each, can be moved around rather easily by a lady. If you decide to purchase two generators, be sure to ask the salesperson for a "break" in price for buying two. I purchased two without tax. The $998 price tag (supposed sale price) seems to be more the standard price. Tax on these pups amounts to around $170. So, if you subtract the total tax from the "out the door" price you are getting the two generators at a very good price. About $85 less each at 8.5%.

As for the parallel hookup homemade version, people are having trouble finding the 30A RV plug that fits into the parallel conduit box. This plug is available through HomeTown Hardware...just type that name in the Google search box and it will bring you there. The Product name # is 519324 on the site.

Good Luck. I'll send you a photo of the parallel setup with plug security attachments once I get it done. In the meantime, go buy those two generators, and get a discount!

emaggio


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good info emaggio








I never realized Honda had two parallel cable kits. All I have ever seen is the $240 unit.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I didn't know about the two different kits either. I just used my 3000is this weekend and it ran the A/C just fine. I didn't try the microwave at the same time, since I didn't want to tempt fate in the middle of the desert and 110 degree weather!

I've been considering the dual 2000 watt combo instead of the heavy 3000 watt generator. It would be a whole lot easier to carry one or two 50 pound gennies than wrestling with the 132 pound monster...


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks. This has been a valuable discussion. I appreciate your advice. Now to find the $$$


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I like my Kipor, more or less the same as the Honda EU3000is at 60% of the price but slightly louder.
> 
> Your assessment of the combinations power is correct but the EU3000is is noticeable quieter then the EU2000 alone or paired for the same load


That's an interesting point for people (like me) considering which way to go. Even comparing one 2000 to one 3000 for a particular load (assuming no a/c of course), because of the technology that governs the RPM according to the load the 3000 will be running slower/quieter. Hmmmm.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The only other advantage with the EU3000is is the gas tank is almost 3 gallons. I have run the OB during the winter almost 19 hours without a fillup.

The EU2000 parallel kit is very easy to make. Search the forum for the directions. The banana plugs are paralleled off of the outlet so there is no difference wether you hook to the banana plugs or outlets.

The EU3000is the banana plugs are paralleled with the "30amp" twistlock.


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Now, the decision is not as easy as I thought. Quieter and long running is a real plus for the 3000. And, I just found a 3000 for well below the list price.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

kjdj said:


> The only other advantage with the EU3000is is the gas tank is almost 3 gallons. I have run the OB during the winter almost 19 hours without a fillup.
> 
> The EU2000 parallel kit is very easy to make. Search the forum for the directions. The banana plugs are paralleled off of the outlet so there is no difference wether you hook to the banana plugs or outlets.
> 
> The EU3000is the banana plugs are paralleled with the "30amp" twistlock.


Definitely a big plus for the 3000is. The tank is actually about 3 1/2 gallons and depending on the load it will run for 8 to 18 hours or so. I've run it at home during an 18 hour power outage and just last weekend while sweltering in the desert. I filled it up before I went to bed and the next morning it was a little less than 1/2 full - with the A/C cycling on and off. Much longer run time than the EU1000i that I also have.

I had to make a ramp so I could wheel it into the Sequoia or the trailer since it's just too heavy for one person to lift safely or easily. The biggest challenge is securing it so it doesn't throw its weight around. I think I found a spot next to the entry door, in front of the wardrobe on our 23RS. If I pad it on three sides, it should stay pu.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a Honda 3000is - LOVE IT! It is quieter than the 2000. And I disagree with others on whether two 2000's will be quieter than one 3000. If a generater is compared to the sound of two people having a normal conversation, two gens can compare to 2 sets of people having a normal conversation side by side. It's simple physics - I think.







5th grade math is about as high as I go.









But another "advantage" of the 3000 is that it does not "walk away" as easily. I put a front mount hitch receiver on my truck and carry the gen in a cargo carrier - my gas cans and honey pot travel in there also.

Either way, the Honda is a great gen.

My two cents.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I have a Honda 3000is - LOVE IT! It is quieter than the 2000. And I disagree with others on whether two 2000's will be quieter than one 3000. If a generater is compared to the sound of two people having a normal conversation, two gens can compare to 2 sets of people having a normal conversation side by side. It's simple physics - I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You take it off while at camp or leave it on the rack?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You take it off while at camp or leave it on the rack?


I take it off and chain it to the rear bumper ot the TT. I'm working on (in my mind) a quick aluminum frame that will support a tarp over it so I don't have to push it under the edge of the rear slide when it rains and snows. Pics will be forthcoming when I make it.


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I had to make a ramp so I could wheel it into the Sequoia or the trailer since it's just too heavy for one person to lift safely or easily. The biggest challenge is securing it so it doesn't throw its weight around. I think I found a spot next to the entry door, in front of the wardrobe on our 23RS. If I pad it on three sides, it should stay pu.


I'm thinking a ramp to the bed of the pickup and a "come along" to crank it up the ramp. Having to store the ramp and "come along" is a bit bulky but I think it will work.

(I don't think I've figured out the quote function quite yet)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

STRABO said:


> I had to make a ramp so I could wheel it into the Sequoia or the trailer since it's just too heavy for one person to lift safely or easily. The biggest challenge is securing it so it doesn't throw its weight around. I think I found a spot next to the entry door, in front of the wardrobe on our 23RS. If I pad it on three sides, it should stay pu.


I'm thinking a ramp to the bed of the pickup and a "come along" to crank it up the ramp. Having to store the ramp and "come along" is a bit bulky but I think it will work.

(I don't think I've figured out the quote function quite yet)








[/quote]

I fixed the Quotes for your last post in my reply, you had one too many open quotes. If you want to go back and edit your post to fix it remove the open quote from KJDJ

I have a pair of ramps to push my 150 pound (with fuel) generator up into the truck bed. The ramps are the same length as the short bed and I can do it very easily without need of a come-a-long. the ramps store flat on the truck bed. For me the generator is the first in and the last out.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

BTW, I carried my gen in the truck bed a few times but my tonneau cover won't close and I had to tie it down - it was a pain.


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> BTW, I carried my gen in the truck bed a few times but my tonneau cover won't close and I had to tie it down - it was a pain.


Good point. I was wondering about that. I'll check the specs on the gen and the depth of the truck bed.


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Nuts, the truck bed ia 21" deep and the 3000 is 22.4 according to the specs. It may be a problem.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

STRABO said:


> Nuts, the truck bed ia 21" deep and the 3000 is 22.4 according to the specs. It may be a problem.


Yeah, that's what happened to me.







Now add the wheel kit to the gen and it raises it another 2 inches. And trust me, you want the wheel kit.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Nuts, the truck bed ia 21" deep and the 3000 is 22.4 according to the specs. It may be a problem.


Yeah, that's what happened to me.







Now add the wheel kit to the gen and it raises it another 2 inches. And trust me, you want the wheel kit.
[/quote]
Boy, you got that right!! Only thing that would be better would be legs so it could walk to where you want it!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I use the 2x2000 option. I like it because in upstate NY I don't need the AC very often so I only carry one gen set 60% of the time. I have used both with a kit and it worked very nice.


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

I guess that pretty much decides it then. How do you keep the gens from "walking off" - aircraft cables?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Just bought 2 eu2000's and the parallel kit. Make sure you shop around. I went to six dealers and they wanted $2,200 to $2,600 for everything. I found a small lawnmower repair shop that is an authorized dealer and got everything for 2,050. I bought the 2000's because of the weight of the 3000, glad I did it was easy to load into my pickup and move when we had some rain. 
We recently camped next to a couple that had a Yamaha 3500 it seemed a bit quiter than when both of my 2000's were running the A/C.
A couple of things I also found out:
The paralel kits come with a choice of a standard 20 amp receptacle or 30 amp RV receptacle. I choose the RV receptacle. When we set up the generators were farther away from the coach than the shore line would reach. When I tried to run an extension cord to the coach I realized I needed two adapters, one for the shoreline to the extension cord and another to connect the extension cord to the parallel kit.







Luckly my brother in law, the RV mechanic, was with us and had adapters with him.
Additionally for some reason when you start up the A/C for the first time you need to turn the "eco" switches off on both generators or they won't come up to speed fast enough and show they were overloaded. Once the A/C is running you can put them both back on "eco" and not have a problem when the A/C cycles. 
Last the amount of gas the 2000's use is amazing. I used less than 5 gallons for the entire 10 days. That was running the A/C for a couple of hours several days. Using the microwave a couple of times and keeping the batteries charged.
One last comment, the two running together are louder than one running alone.


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the information ED. I'll keep it in mind. We just returned from our first rv trip - sans generators this time. I will shop around for a better price than I've found in Richmond.


----------

